# New Shield Plus DOA



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I ordered a Shield Plus 3.1" Performance Center pistol almost 2 weeks ago. I really like the platform, and I already have a 4" Shield Plus Performance Center, a 4" 2.0 Shield Performance Center, and a 3.1" Shield Ver 1.0.

Well, it finally shipped this week, and arrived yesterday afternoon. I went to pick it up this morning at the FFL...

Well, the pistol is broken and has to go back to where I bought it from.... On the very first trigger pull, the striker did not release... I noticed that sometimes it took 2 or 3 trigger pulls to release... Not every time, but initially 1/2 the time...

The employees at the gun shop didn't believe me, and that started to irritate me, as I have owned 3 digits worth of handguns over 30 years..... So, they tried it, and it worked. But, it did it 1/2 the time for me (of course, I was trying it more than they were). 

I even showed them, and they insisted the striker was releasing - despite no noise...

They were getting me irritated because I knew I was right.... I even illustrated it in front of them... I could pull the trigger, nothing happens... Let go of the trigger and then pull it a 2nd time (without working the slide)... And, THEN it would release. 

Finally the owner came out (he is a gunsmith), and after he tried a few tries, the trigger was 100% dead... All of the time at that point...

So, I contacted the dealer I bought the gun from, and they emailed me a label. When they get the broken Shield Plus back, they will reship a new one.

I don't remember on what forum I saw it, but in the last 2 weeks - I swear I read someone else with the same problem on a new Shield. They sent it back to S&W, and then it came back working fine afterwards...

This sucks.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I had a Ruger LC9 that had a striker problem after a few rounds. Sent it in for repair and when it was returned to me I never even took it out of the box before I traded it in for a Glock. 
If a dog won't hunt it's gone.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I will be getting a totally different replacement gun from the online dealer - so, we'll see.

I have 3 Shields now, and had 2 version 1's in the past. So, hopefully the next one will be okay. I didn't want to accept the gun, and then have to send it to S&W.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I have had a Shield in .45 ACP that was very reliable but sold it to a good friend who loves it. I don't expect you will have any problems with the new one.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

It just clicked in, lol
DAO is DOA ( dead on arrival )


----------

